# Busted up my thumb- how can I shoot?



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

As the result of a motorcycle accident in August I ended up will four scews and a plate in my left thumb. It is still painful and I am unable to hold a slingshot by "spaning the forks" I hope that my thumb heals but, I am afraid I am going to have to live with it. Anybody go any suggestions other than perhaps trying a hammer grip? I have not been able to shot since the accident.

Grandpa Pete


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Maybe a small seal sniper it will let the inside of your thumb hold the pressure.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Four screws and a plate in August and given your age I would say you need more healing time and physical therapy . Some injuries need more time . Your're lacking normal flexibility . Meanwhile lighten up the bands and ammo significantly . Figure out a frame width and shape that's less aggravating to the condition . Consider a wrist braced model as well as a good fitting lanyard on the non braced models . Don't give up . Persistence pays off when it comes to injuries .


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

treefork said:


> Four screws and a plate in August and given your age I would say you need more healing time and physical therapy . Some injuries need more time . Your're lacking normal flexibility . Meanwhile lighten up the bands and ammo significantly . Figure out a frame width and shape that's less aggravating to the condition . Consider a wrist braced model as well as a good fitting lanyard on the non braced models . Don't give up . Persistence pays off when it comes to injuries .


Thanks. I am going to try a small tree fork with very light bands. The lanyard is a good idea. My thumb is basically stright and stiff...... yes, it takes a lot longer to heal when you get to my age. Thanks for the input and support.

GP


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You might try a starship with a wrist brace ... of course with a hammer grip. But with the wrist brace you will not have to grip the handle as hard. Light bands but long draw length should still give you pretty good velocity.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that Pete.

I am sure the methods that utilize putting the pressure on the wrist as mentioned like lanyards or wrist braces work fine. I would have to do the same with an injury like that. *We can't not shoot!!*


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

;(


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Switch to a blow gun and let your thumb have more time to heal.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Just shoot your mouth off like most of us do.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

1cm strait cut did wonders to me it's just plinking but you don't stop and a smile from sling shooting helps to heal everything


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Switch to a blow gun and let your thumb have more time to heal.


Good idea. I have had a blowgun for 50 years but haven't been shooting it in a long while. It just doesn't make that nice sound that a 3/8 steel ball makes when it hits that pop can.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Charles said:


> You might try a starship with a wrist brace ... of course with a hammer grip. But with the wrist brace you will not have to grip the handle as hard. Light bands but long draw length should still give you pretty good velocity.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Hi Charles. My thumb isn't any better than when I saw you. I getting a bit depressed about it.

I have never shot or handled a starship. I am sure they would be fun to shoot but, I can't carry one around in my pocket.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Grandpa Pete,

There was a thread here which was started - if I rememner well - by MJ, and I think that he showed how he shoots without gripping the frame at all.

Well, if I am wrong with any of above information at least I remember well the fact of shooting with an open palm.. whoever it was.

It goes like this: you tighten the leniard tightly around your wrist and you open your palm and stretch the fingers wide and place the prongs in such a way so that one of them is protruding somewhat behind the thumb, and the other one is protruding behind index finger, one, two cm each, no need for more.

It does not feel much confortable until you stretch the rubbers, then the whole surface of the frame that is facing the palm is tightly pressed against it: the upper, forks part is pressed by the power of the rubber, and the lower part, that one which is touching the lower part of the palm is hold in place by tightly bound leniard.

This way you do not have to grip the handle and your sour thimb will simply stick out having not much to do except being a base support to one of the prongs.

Again, if I remember well, this way of shooting was the reason MJ put as his way to accuracy..

I hope this helps,,

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Slingshot selfie stick ! ! !


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I've used hammer grip since I was a kid...try it. It's not illegal in Massachusetts if you are a club member. Or try your feet!

Sorry about your accident...life's a btch then ya die.

http://english.cri.cn/mmsource/images/2012/07/17/3d5286c6dd014f5589915b63c68f4c64.jpg

and


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I have sort of kidded you above to inject a bit of humor, I hope it was taken as such...so here is some real advice.

A hammer grip as Charles suggested with a good wide wrist lanyard is a solution that may work for you. If you want to try the concept, I suggest making a loop in a bandana handerchief with a knot. The loop would fit over your wrist and the handle of the slingshot around where the pinky finger goes. A pinky tang or grove is needed to keep the hankerchief in place. Otherwise, a hole in the butt of the handle and a braided paracord lanyard will work as well.

With a good wrist brace be it paracord or a bandana, you can shoot any hammer grip practically open handed, with little or no pressure on the thumb.

Charles rightly suggested an arm braced slingshot and I second the motion! I would suggest that if the hammer grip and wrist lanyard idea isn't suitable. The idea is likely to reduce or eliminate any pressure on that injured thumb.

I have a few arm braced slingshots I made and two I bought. Three of these four are folding arm braces for compact carry. If you want a good and quick fix to your holding problem, I suggest the Marksman arm braced folding slingshot, it's a steel wire frame. I recommend this over the Trumark arm braced one because the marksman's arm brace uses a wide flexible webbing support and the Trumark uses a metal rod with a skimpy foam pad over it. I find the Trumark uncomfortable after about 25 shots for it digs into my radius bone whereas the Marksman I can shoot for hours.

Daisy makes a similar one but the brace has a thinner webbing that may break in time and also being thinner may be less comfortable than the wide webbing arm brace of the Marksman.

A folding slingshot is pretty handy as well.

The IMPORTANT thing is you can shoot an arm braced slingshot, be it a commercial one or a shuttle craft or star ship bought from a producer on this forum, OPEN HANDED. That's right, you don't have to grip the slingshot at all. That means your thumb essentially isn't used. And yes it's a hammer grip more or less but without gripping it tightly.

I did some research on where you can buy on mail order a Marksman "Pack-Along" folder which is my choice, you can mail order it from Walmart. Folders are just as portable as any slingshot yet offer a dandy open handed shooting stance.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Marksman-Pack-Along-Slingshot/27945101

$9.34 ea.

If you can adapt to this style of shooting using the inexpensive but very good Marksman, you might get with Roger, "Wingshooter" who makes nothing short of a fantastic line of super ergonomic shuttle craft and star ship slingshots at good prices.

His gallery link is http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/47-wingshooter-slingshots/?st=200

and here is one of his many designs, a shuttle craft which is a snub nosed version of the longer star ship concept.

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/22673-12-50-with-cedar-scales/

With one of Roger's and a folding Marksman, you're set for the duration with some comfortable shooting. The advantage of a shuttle craft or star ship is the extended draw that is practically effortless, so you don't have to compromise power at all with your thumb issue.

I feel for ya and hope this helps.

Marksman also makes a shuttle craft "adjustable" wire frame that extends to a shuttle craft type slingshot with adjustable arm brace also, with the same super comfy arm brace idea the folder model has, of a flexible vinyl webbing, I have one of them also, a great and fast shooter.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Marksman-Adjustable-Slingshot-Band-and-Ammo-Kit/27945129 $21 comes with ammo too. This will provide another economical way to try out arm braced slingshots before you spend more on a nice comfy and good lookin' Wingshooter model.

Roger makes both rotating and stationary fork models...it's a matter of preference, both work the same as far as accuracy goes. I suggest you PM Roger.

The Marksman comes with tubes but you can easily adapt to flat bands, I do, no prob. Roger's models will also adapt to tubes if tubes are your thing.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I developed a bad case of trigger thumb (stage 3) in 2010, and had surgery on it six months after winning the ECST. It was gonna be a year before I could think about gripping a pouch with enough strength to draw back. I began using a technique where I gripped the pouch between my forefinger and middle finger knuckles. It worked well enough to win the ECST again, with just a few months of practice. I know it's not quite the same as it's your frame hand, but don't be afraid to try new techniques. You'd be surprised at how well you'll adapt and develop good skill with repetition. Good luck! - Jim


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a bad thumb and can't stand any outward pressure on it (arthritis) This is how I shoot. Narrow hammer grip and single 1632 tubes. I am not making these but maybe you can find a store bought hammer and work on the forks so there not four inches in the air and use the light tubes. These tubes will surprise you. Good luck with the thumb.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Grandpa Pete,

Here is a video I made on how to use a locking lanyard. It might make it so you can shoot with much less thumb grab, pressure. It is cheap and easy


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Wingshooter and Can Opener! Yep, some wrist support and you hardly have to grip the slingshot handle at all...the lanyard does all the wnork.

Though I have a Trumark I like my Marksman's wrist brace webbing better as I said above...but whatever, here's a rabbit taken by a forum member with a wrist braced Trumark.
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/19351-jackrabbit-taken-with-trumark/

My right eye was partially blinded by a grenade so I had to adapt to shooting left handed everything...long guns, hand guns, bows and slingshots. It wasn't hard to adapt...a little weird of course at first but now it is if, after 50 years, I was always a lefty shooter...it's as natural as can be.

I tried the "Mongolian" pouch hold that Performance Catapults suggested after I heard about it almost 2 years ago, using forefinger and middle ("bird") finger, and it works good as thumb/forefinger just like he posted above. Although your pouch hand isn't affected Pete, I'm just ramifying what was said above for others to try.

My arthritic fingers aren't bad now but possibly in the future they may be.

That hold that Wingshooter uses incorporates a nice prominent thumb rest on many of his slingshots. If you, Pete, decide to try your skills by making a frame or two, you might use a thumb rest similar to mine and Wingshooter's.

In fact, you might post a "CQ" seeking one of Wingshooter's models, perhaps someone is willing to part with one for a little cash since Wingshooter has more or less (he said) retired from commercial slingshot making. Perhaps he's got one around he'd part with (??)


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

jazz said:


> Hi Grandpa Pete,
> 
> There was a thread here which was started - if I rememner well - by MJ, and I think that he showed how he shoots without gripping the frame at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I have sort of kidded you above to inject a bit of humor, I hope it was taken as such...so here is some real advice.
> 
> A hammer grip as Charles suggested with a good wide wrist lanyard is a solution that may work for you. If you want to try the concept, I suggest making a loop in a bandana handerchief with a knot. The loop would fit over your wrist and the handle of the slingshot around where the pinky finger goes. A pinky tang or grove is needed to keep the hankerchief in place. Otherwise, a hole in the butt of the handle and a braided paracord lanyard will work as well.
> 
> ...


WOW...Thanks for taking time to put all this information together. I really appreciate it. I will let you and others on the SSF know what works.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Grandpa Pete,

These guys have some great work-arounds. I read that you said this injury was in August. That's not a lot of heal time. That's not my opinion, but a fact. Ease up and try some of these great suggestions while you heal up. Don't rush it till you can't use that thumb at all. I have a reputation on this forum as being something of being a smarta$$. That Sir is a fact. Just not this time. Slow down and let time take itself.

Sincerely,

Steve


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Wingshooter said:


> I have a bad thumb and can't stand any outward pressure on it (arthritis) This is how I shoot. Narrow hammer grip and single 1632 tubes. I am not making these but maybe you can find a store bought hammer and work on the forks so there not four inches in the air and use the light tubes. These tubes will surprise you. Good luck with the thumb.


Looks interesting. I appreciate all the interest and support SSF folks are offering up.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Hey Grandpa Pete,
> 
> These guys have some great work-arounds. I read that you said this injury was in August. That's not a lot of heal time. That's not my opinion, but a fact. Ease up and try some of these great suggestions while you heal up. Don't rush it till you can't use that thumb at all. I have a reputation on this forum as being something of being a smarta$$. That Sir is a fact. Just not this time. Slow down and let time take itself.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I just sent Pete a PM on this design, dunno if it would help. Possibly those with similar thumb issues could benefit, looks easy to make.

Leather or vinyl upholstery material may serve for the span of the two arms. The maker seems to have woven paracord in/thru spans of it across the two arms. I would imagine the stance would be with the forks pointing up instead of gangsta or canted. Sighting through the forks I guess would be the way to acquire the target. I haven't tried one of these, looks interesting.

I could see a possible "take down" advantage for pretty flat disassembly/storage/stash since this looks sort of bulky.

Con: A "fork hit" would be a knuckle hit, likely a glove or a flap of heavy leather or section of rubber innertube over the knuckles connected to the arms of the fork would offer enough protection. It would be pretty bad if someone who already had a thumb injury to remove part of a knuckle on the same hand. :banghead: I think if I were to make one it'd have OTT band connections to position those bands as high as possible, away from my knuckles.

Has anyone had experience with a slingshot like this?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have one shoots ok but I've never been really accurate with it. It's been in storage for over a year. Just to big to carry around . Plus I have a couple more same concept.wooden one in the front of picture
View attachment 90683
View attachment 90684


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's a fox slingbow it will shoot balls or arrows.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry about the accident. I use to ride both motos and bicycles, the later being my favourite. But no longer as I take too long to mend now. I am in the final stage of therapy for a broken finger that I suffered a few months ago. The therapy has helped much and I recommend it if possible.

There is a lot that I don't know about you situation but a few ideas for thought:

Use a different hold. This may cause you to need a different slingshot.

Shoot with the other hand. I am ambidextrous. Unfortunately I am right eyed so all my shooting is done from the right.

Use lighter draw weights.

Go to physical therapy.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Grandpa Pete,
> 
> Here is a video I made on how to use a locking lanyard. It might make it so you can shoot with much less thumb grab, pressure. It is cheap and easy


Thanks...that is a good little clip. I am afraid my problem is that I can't spread my pointer and tumb across the forks without a lot of pain.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

pgandy said:


> Sorry about the accident. I use to ride both motos and bicycles, the later being my favourite. But no longer as I take too long to mend now. I am in the final stage of therapy for a broken finger that I suffered a few months ago. The therapy has helped much and I recommend it if possible.
> 
> There is a lot that I don't know about you situation but a few ideas for thought:
> 
> ...


I did have six sessions with a physical therapist after the operation. It helped a bit but, there must be some other issues going on. I am not happy.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I just sent Pete a PM on this design, dunno if it would help. Possibly those with similar thumb issues could benefit, looks easy to make.
> 
> Leather or vinyl upholstery material may serve for the span of the two arms. The maker seems to have woven paracord in/thru spans of it across the two arms. I would imagine the stance would be with the forks pointing up instead of gangsta or canted. Sighting through the forks I guess would be the way to acquire the target. I haven't tried one of these, looks interesting.
> 
> ...


Chuck......Thanks. This looks like the best idea so far. I think, with a little modification, I could make something that would work. You are right about protecting my knuckles. All I need is another body part to hurt!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You are quite welcome Pete and thanks to Cjw and Andy for their inputs as well. Acutally, in PM Pete mentioned he wanted to make something like this, all I did was go find what I thought he described...apparently it is, more or less.

Pete, you might want to practice holding the slingshot with the good hand as Andy suggested, and use forefinger and middle finger as a pouch hold as suggested earlier in this thread by a crack shot, who won a tournament using that pouch hold, that speaks for itself. That way your thumb isn't in the works. Changing hands is weird at first but if I can get used to it, I think about anyone can. I literally HAD to shoot everything except a hand gun which I shot double handed anyway, I just changed my aim eye for IPSC competition...not a prob. I got a left hand bow also, took a few days to get the "new" worn off the idea and strengthen some muscles in my other half of my body but I did it and now I feel weird if I switch back to right handed! Same for slingshots. I tried right hand pull the other day and shuddered...not good, yet I'm right handed. Figure that one out...it's adaptation.

Let us know how you're doing..keep the forum in the loop. We're here for ya!

Wow Cjw, that's quite an array of wire frames... some poo poo them but I don't see why. I like mine. I like variety, sometimes into my super ergos, sometimes into some plain Janes and sometimes into my wire frames. I can't imagine life without at least a dozen slingshots! Working actually toward 2 dozen at this point...got another fat boy super ergo in the works...a board cut, not a natty.

I guess, Pete, sit down and draw up some plans, get some materials and see what you come up with. Invention and modification of existing ideas is the name of the game in slingshots...we all do it. Sometimes to great success, sometimes it's a flop. But flops usually don't cost much if anything in costs, and we learn from flops. Maybe start out with a lightweight model that uses BBs and 1/4" ammo so as to baby that thumb a little for now anyway, then go for another version later when you've had time to think about it. You might make a mock up out of cardboard and tape first to get the dimensions down pat.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Grandpa Pete said:


> pgandy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about the accident. I use to ride both motos and bicycles, the later being my favourite. But no longer as I take too long to mend now. I am in the final stage of therapy for a broken finger that I suffered a few months ago. The therapy has helped much and I recommend it if possible.
> ...


Regarding your six therapy sessions I admit I don't know your case. In my case I attended a daily session at the hospital for two weeks. At the end of that time I was given a series of exercises to do at home for three months. That time ends this weekend. I can't say the hand is as good as ever but 95+% as good, certainly a far cry for its earlier state. i can easily live with it with no problem.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

pgandy said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> > pgandy said:
> ...


I would be up for more physical therapy but, due to the way medicare works, I am currently restricted to occupational therapy , having used up all my PT for the 2015 year. I do have some "silly putty" type stuff that the the OT gave me to strengthen my thumb. I have to admit that I have not been using it as much as I should. Chuck, I am happy to hear that your hand is doing so well.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

It sounds like the American medical system is at least part of your problem. It sucks in more ways than one, and if my memory serves me correctly it is rated 15th in the world. France is rated the best, with Indonesia second, Costa Rica third followed by Mexico. I can't remember fifth place. My social security insurance has steadily increased over the years going from $18.51 to a new jump this month of $41.37. It had been running in the mid $30s for a long time. The falling dollar has something to do with the increasing rates although Costa Rica is increasing the premiums. That pays for everything, doctor, lab fees, dental, hospital, medicine, you name it, with no co-pay. There are no complex insurance or government forms to fill out.

They gave me the putty to play with in therapy and recommended that I buy some, which I did not. There was a spring loaded tool to build strength in the fingers and the one I am using in the house beings to Hazel and is of a different design but for the same end. There are other exercises that I do and this weekend ends it. Hooray! Years ago I had nerve damage to my left arm resulting in the inability to use my left fingers. They had no strength I couldn't so much as squeeze toothpaste, I could hold a key but did not have the strength to insert it into a lock the fingers just buckled. They gave me a rubber ball to squeeze in order to build strength. I found it boring and didn't think that it was doing that well by repeatedly doing a very limited amount of restricted movement. At that point I went back to a childhood hobby of building stick and tissue airplanes. This didn't demand strength but did require complex and various movements in the hand. It took month but I had a full recovery.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

But you have to remember quality of the Healthcare only counts for 10% of the rankings. As per the world health organization .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

And it's not that other countries health care is better its that its free or paid by the goverment. That's what most of the rankings are based on. How accessible not which is better care.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

If you have good health care insurance you get good coverage just like if you have good auto insurance you get good coverage.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I think the reason I haven't gone to any PT sessions is that I just do it myself. I'm fiercely independent and resourceful enough...you might take on that stance and forget letting someone do it for you...just do it yourself.

By the way, the weird slingshot, the "GloveShot" is from Montegear, forgot to say that. They make all sorts of techie looking tactical appearing futuristic slingshots and accessories.
http://www.montiegear.com/Gloveshot.html

There are all sorts of photo links on that page to help you get an idea of how to build one with your modifications of course. Jeorg Sprave of theslingshotforum.com popularized this idea. Whereas Montegear uses aluminum, you can also and use round holes instead of the angular design or no holes at all since Al is light anyway...or 1/2" hardwood plywood thin laminate...or make up some3/8" thick micarta or use commercial G10, and band saw out the forms. Again, to restate for I think it's important, I would do an OTT design rather that TTF to raise the bands more off the knuckle level without raising the forks, to help reduce chance of a knuckle hit. You might make solid forks and cut them off bit by bit to experiment on where it's best to originate the bands from without getting knuckle hits.

It looks pretty easy to fabricate...dunno how it'll shoot, like with any frame, 1000 or 2000 rds of practice will tell.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Just want to say THANK YOU to everyone who has offered support and advise......great group of SS Shooters.

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

So, I had some bad news from the hand surgeon that operated on my left thumb. The repair heeled well but because of earlier damage to the tendons and arthritis in the joint the thumb will always be stiff and painful.  not good for SS shooting. I have been able to do a bit of shooting using a SS that "Stinger" gifted me a while back. I attached a lanyard as suggested by Chuck and pinched the handle of the SS between my F--King finger and my pointer. With the lanyard pulled up tight the system works fairly well. I am using very light weight bands with 1/4" steel balls. The draw length is a little too long and I am getting a bit of band slapping. I have an idea to make a SS with hole or "U" shaped notch in the bottom of the fork. I can then put my middle finger through the hole and use my ring finger and pointer on each side of the handle. I will start with a cardboard mock-up and see how it feels. You have all been very helpful......any additional suggestions , of course, would be appreciated.


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

My every day slingshot doesn't use my thumb at all. I just hold into palm with the forks coming out at my wrist. I haven't seen anyone else shoot this way but I doubt I'm the first. I like it because it feels more stable to me than a regular slingshot as it puts pressure on the middle fingers and palm which are strong in comparison to the thumb webbing and pinky finger that is under pressure in a regular slingshot.

Hopefully the pictures give you an idea. My everyday slingshot is just two 17-45 dankung but I have pullled back bands that are easily in the hunting range using the same technique, though with a larger slingshot of this type. I don't know why but it just feels a lot more ergonomic for my hand to do it this way. You can also shoot bareback off the palm but I don't do that often, seems to work just fine though.





  








1




__
benzidrine


__
Nov 25, 2015











  








2




__
benzidrine


__
Nov 25, 2015











  








3




__
benzidrine


__
Nov 25, 2015


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Just got two in-progress models of the VERY SPECIAL SLINGSHOT Dan Hood is designing for me. The design is fantastic and I can shoot without involving my busted up thumb at all. I am more than excited! You'll have to wait until Dan finishes the final SS to see what it looks like. It will be his to reveal. All I want to do know is give Dan a big forum shout out! THANKS DAN

Grandpa Pete


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

That's ausome.. I'm excited for you.. Glad to hear your back in action


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad you're getting back into the slingshot game. Three cheers for Dan.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Honestly, I am posting this because it will be my 300th post.

Can't wait to get and shoot the slingshot Dan is making for me. I have been shooting a trial model that Dan sent me. It's an amazing design which allows me to hold the SS without using my screwed up thumb. ( My thumb is actually "screwed" together with four screws.)

GP


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

pgandy said:


> It sounds like the American medical system is at least part of your problem. It sucks in more ways than one, and if my memory serves me correctly it is rated 15th in the world. France is rated the best, with Indonesia second, Costa Rica third followed by Mexico. I can't remember fifth place.


I have to agree completely. American healthcare is like a manufacturing line now. More often than not the doctors just want high turnover to get there overly inflated fees. It's hard to find a doctor that actually gives a crap about their patients anymore. A bad side effect of the massively inflated fees in the US. Being a doctor should be more about caring for people than caring for money.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Honestly, I am posting this because it will be my 300th post.
> 
> Can't wait to get and shoot the slingshot Dan is making for me. I have been shooting a trial model that Dan sent me. It's an amazing design which allows me to hold the SS without using my screwed up thumb. ( My thumb is actually "screwed" together with four screws.)
> 
> GP


I can't wait to see this sling honestly. Glad you will continue to be able to shoot. I know how it is to lose the ability to do a favorite hobby. Sucks.


----------

